# Born of Osiris LACS? (Now Arise video)



## Jogeta (Feb 10, 2010)

BORN OF OSIRIS Now Arise video - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

is that an LACS i spy? either way - just wondering if anybody knows anything about this guitar!
i'm asking because its given me a boner!


tar in advance for replies


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 10, 2010)

Smaller Ibanez endorsers are offered customised production-line guitars (non-stock colours, pickups etc), It's probably more likely that it is one of those than a LACS, which are reserved for the bigger endorsers. Either way, it's a classy axe.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 10, 2010)

hmmmm modded 1527 then? i really want one!!


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 10, 2010)

That is really nice. I love the way white guitars look with white EMGs


----------



## thefool (Feb 10, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> That is really nice. I love the way white guitars look with white EMGs



agreed


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 10, 2010)

Sexy guitar. 

Loved both of BOO's albums. 

Question, am I the only one who thought the tone on A Higher Place was a little bit strange? It was almost a bit too abrasive, if you know what I mean?


----------



## AySay (Feb 10, 2010)

Enselmis said:


> am I the only one who thought the tone on A Higher Place was a little bit strange? It was almost a bit too abrasive, if you know what I mean?



I agree


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 10, 2010)

Enselmis said:


> Question, am I the only one who thought the tone on A Higher Place was a little bit strange?



nope - its pretty bright sounding and really loud compared to a lot of other albums out there!


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, cool, I'm not crazy.

Good to make sure sometimes.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought the tone was ridiculously bright. There's points where you can barely tell they're playing 7s in that song because it's soo bright


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 11, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> I thought the tone was ridiculously bright. There's points where you can barely tell they're playing 7s in that song because it's soo bright


Uh, cause they aren't, lol. The album was recorded on 6 string's in Drop C, He got a seven, so I'm assuming some of tosin's awesomeness rubbed off on him, hopefully we'll hear some seven string BOO stuff, even if its just B, it will be better than this, it's too bright, too high.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw him use his 7 live during the summer slaughter tour. I knw they play in Drop C but I wonder what tuning he has it in


----------



## Cadavuh (Feb 11, 2010)

Enselmis said:


> Question, am I the only one who thought the tone on A Higher Place was a little bit strange? It was almost a bit too abrasive, if you know what I mean?



Yea it hurts my ears with headphones actually


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 11, 2010)

It's probably just an endorser model, or even just something somebody refinished. I have an endorser model 7620 with a matte black finish and EMGs, and I have to say it is the cream of the crop of 7620's. I used to have a mint stock 7620, and the endorser model blew it out of the water. Still my favorite guitar by a long shot. Also it should be known that this is a 99 7620 that sat with Ibanez until 2007...


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay that guitar, boo that video. Boo that album.
But once again, yay that guitar =]


----------



## jymellis (Feb 11, 2010)

im hooked on the song abstract art


----------



## Samer (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. it looks like the guitar is a 1527 repainted and with an ebony board (or dyed rosewood) and EMG's, sweet looking guitar.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 11, 2010)

Metalus said:


> I saw him use his 7 live during the summer slaughter tour. I knw they play in Drop C but I wonder what tuning he has it in



i saw them using 7s when they played in the UK with Abigail Williams and The Black Dahlia Murder.
as for tuning... i'd hazard a guess at either G C G C F A D (like God Forbid) or C G C F A D D (kinda like Limp Bizkit?)

if anyone is seeing them soon do you mind harassing him and getting him to join ss.org?


----------



## nosgulstic (Feb 11, 2010)

im pretty sure his already on here. I think he posted his old vader cabs here and his randall v2


----------



## Samer (Feb 11, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> i saw them using 7s when they played in the UK with Abigail Williams and The Black Dahlia Murder.
> as for tuning... i'd hazard a guess at either G C G C F A D (like God Forbid) or C G C F A D D (kinda like Limp Bizkit?)
> 
> if anyone is seeing them soon do you mind harassing him and getting him to join ss.org?



He is already a member of SS.org dude, i dont think he posts that often; i did buy three vader cabs of him this summer though


----------



## windu (Feb 11, 2010)

i saw him play his 7 live to with toshin during the summer slaughter tour, but he wasnt playing the b string. he was just playing the bottom 6, toshin had a 6er too


----------



## Dickicker (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah everything I see they are playing 7's. And I saw them a few months back and Lee and the other dude had 7's. The other guy was super bad ass and he had an EBMMJPM 7! It was super sweet! and gave me hardcore gas. Im not big into the EBMMJp's but the 7 was super awesome looking!


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 11, 2010)

Samer said:


> He is already a member of SS.org



hmmm.....

would you mind PMing him and asking for pic storys for his future NGDs?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

"Toshin"?


----------



## Samer (Feb 11, 2010)

Dickicker said:


> Yeah everything I see they are playing 7's. And I saw them a few months back and Lee and the other dude had 7's. The other guy was super bad ass and he had an EBMMJPM 7! It was super sweet! and gave me hardcore gas. Im not big into the EBMMJp's but the 7 was super awesome looking!



The other dude he was playing with (forgot the guys name) is only 19 years old and extremely good (forgot his name) 

He was also the touring guitarist for All Shall Perish, he nailed all the leads perfectly life (including the Rusty Cooley Solo), gets great tones with a JP7 + Powerball


----------



## Shawn (Feb 11, 2010)

Reminds me too much of my '97 RG (i've had this guitar for 12 years.  )







I got black dome knobs on it now too. 

Cool vid. I like those guys.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2010)

Always loved that 7620... reminds me of a PWH without a pickguard.


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 11, 2010)

new BOO cd is horrible. i never even knew they were playing 7s. id have to admit i prefer their old album, but still dont like that very much anymore.


everyone around here thought they were amazing..which i thought they were good, but theyre definitely not "insane tech" like alot of people think. polyrhythms and 3 string sweeps are all i hear with cheezy keys.


i think the drummer solely wrote the old album, and he allowed the guitar player to write on this one..i think thats why i DONT like this one as much.



plus they have ego when they come through.

sorry for rant.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 11, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Uh, cause they aren't, lol. The album was recorded on 6 string's in Drop C, He got a seven, so I'm assuming some of tosin's awesomeness rubbed off on him, hopefully we'll hear some seven string BOO stuff, even if its just B, it will be better than this, it's too bright, too high.


Had no idea, never sat down and paid attention to the new CD.. I was under the impression they used sevens on some of the new songs, that's somewhat disappointing.. being they have one-off LACS


----------



## jymellis (Feb 11, 2010)

they have a couple good pics of the all white 7 on their myspace


----------



## spattergrind (Feb 11, 2010)

damn i just posted about this.....too late....
Anyway.....love that Ibanez!.....Brutal yet clean and simple


----------



## 777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ur Welcome ^_^


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 12, 2010)

The ibanez in question is like Nolly said, production line with Lee's (the red headed guitarists) specs.

The new album was 6 string, they didn't get the 7's in time while they were writing.

Last time I talked to him, Lee said they were tuning them to G C G C F A D

So it'll be a while but I'm definitely stoked to hear some BOO stuff with a low G.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 12, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Last time I talked to him, Lee said they were tuning them to G C G C F A D



makes sense! 
right looking forward to the new Whitechapel CD Alex


----------



## Samer (Feb 12, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> plus they have ego when they come through.



Maybe it because you're being rude?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 13, 2010)

Its most definately a universe of some kind. I saw them live not too long ago and noticed the UV logo on the head.


----------



## Cadavuh (Feb 13, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> i think the drummer solely wrote the old album, and he allowed the guitar player to write on this one..i think thats why i DONT like this one as much.



+1. Exactly my thoughts as well. I know for a fact the drummer wrote most of it if not all


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the new album. If you expect a band to sound the same CD after CD, you're never going to be happy with any band.

I want to see these guys again ASAFP.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 14, 2010)

Crappy band, nice guitar.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe that was too harsh. I really don't like this band, but that guitar is beautiful.


----------



## NKGP (Feb 20, 2010)

I love this band.
Plus their bassist can switch clothes in a split second. Check the video at 2.55. That's some serious magicianship.


----------



## JerkyChid (Feb 21, 2010)

I remember these guys, I used to date one of the guitarists' cousins


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for epic-ness

Here are his guitars:
The RG7



His 6 string RG



His S Series



Group:


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 21, 2010)

Samer said:


> Maybe it because you're being rude?



i dont know how you can say i was the rude one when i would just be there to see a show? i think its funny i got negged in this thread too because i simply said im not into this band.

i must say, though ive only seen them twice when i originally posted and it must of been bum nights that the guys werent feeling. i will retract what i had originally said, these guys were way cool..i played the boo/oceano tour and they partied at my house afterwards...everyone was way cool, and had sweet guitar talks with their drummer and lee....

the guitar is gorgeous either way, although im not feeling the pups...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the white pu's but it wouldn't look bad with a set of white BKP's


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 15, 2010)

Love the band, but i liked the old cd way more. It seemed stranger and more original imo. The tone in the new album is too bright.
And my tuning guess
AEADGBE


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 15, 2010)

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> Love the band, but i liked the old cd way more. It seemed stranger and more original imo. The tone in the new album is too bright.
> And my tuning guess
> AEADGBE



tunings already been covered lol GCGCFAD

and its a tad bright furs sure...live it def sounds a little "deeper"

only thing i missed about the new album was the poly's and more defined key parts otherwise it def grew on me...had some faceless vibes.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey man. It's lee from boo. Thats my guitar. It was the prestige 7 that they sell to the public. LACS did it, but it wasn't much more than a paint job and pickup swap. Not using it anymore, I'm with Musicman now playing 7 string Petrucci BFR's. I'm in love~!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 15, 2010)

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey man. It's lee from boo. Thats my guitar. It was the prestige 7 that they sell to the public. LACS did it, but it wasn't much more than a paint job and pickup swap. Not using it anymore, I'm with Musicman now playing 7 string Petrucci BFR's. I'm in love~!



wana hook a dude up with those pick ups I cant find anywhere  haha.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2010)

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey man. It's lee from boo. Thats my guitar. It was the prestige 7 that they sell to the public. LACS did it, but it wasn't much more than a paint job and pickup swap. Not using it anymore, I'm with Musicman now playing 7 string Petrucci BFR's. I'm in love~!



Welcome aboard Lee  Your EBMM is awesome


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jun 16, 2010)

It's Lee himself from BOO!!HEY THERE MATE!!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks man! Stoked to be here on the forum. and hello apexi! Stoked for you guys all to hear our new tracks. Will be released in a couple weeks. SEVEN STRINGS! haha


----------



## onefingersweep (Jun 27, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Smaller Ibanez endorsers are offered customised production-line guitars (non-stock colours, pickups etc), It's probably more likely that it is one of those than a LACS, which are reserved for the bigger endorsers. Either way, it's a classy axe.



They actually do LACS for less known artists also when they feel like being nice


----------

